# Lifting 3c500mcm 15kv teck cable to elevated tray



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

A couple of cranes and 48" radius sheaves?
You have a lot of weight hanging over the side of the tray when it's 35 ft in the air


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've seen it done with 2 fork lifts alternating lifts with rope, and a boom truck holding a sheave... 10 guy across the tray and a tugger on the other end. 3 pulls of 4c teck, I don't remember the size, but it was the worst cable tray pull I've ever been a part of.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Either a forklift or a crane with a fairly large sheave, not much other choice. 

Also, you'll need to streamline the head of the cable or it'll tear up the tray. 

It's fine to leave it on the spool and feed it into the sheave from the top, no reason to unwind it first. Plus, this gets the cable higher when it goes into the sheave. 

Depending on how high the sheave is, consider feeding from the spool to a lower sheave then to the higher one.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Put rollers up to the tray. Use one of those curved pieces meant for dropping out halfway on the end. Get a large puller set up on the other end. Use rollers on corners. And even though it’s all open and seems silly, use plenty of cable lube. Reels go on reel rollers set with a fork truck, getting everything set up and adjusted takes a while but once it is, it goes in quick and easy. Once in you still have to wrestle the stuff to get it spaced out in the tray and strapped down.

This is not a job for a couple high school football players/laborers. You need serious mechanized equipment.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

I'll run a different option by you.
That reel having to be of decent size and a lot cable weight on it.
Leave the real on the floor, set it up on a motorized reel roller, and spacing this set-up, far enuff away from the end of above Cable tray (what your comfortable with) w/the reel feeding off the top w/ no sagging "droop-weight"..
"Hard mount" a 36" wheel to the forks,of a forklift. Raise the forks up to the required height that your comfortable w/regarding the tray.
Your tugger system and that weight pulling the distance of 400'. *You might wanna consider the possibilities of operating two pullers in tandem..


----------



## DragnUp (Jun 18, 2021)

paulengr said:


> This is not a job for a couple high school football players/laborers. You need serious mechanized equipment.


yeah, whoever planned and ordered this, or whoever was awarded the bid to do this should've planned this out long before now. 

i dont know if you can see this bending the telephone pole over to the right, but it was....









pink Okonite


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol....I don't even want to see the bottom pic, I've terminated enough MV TEK cable.....all I see is sore arms and wrists..........


----------



## Sorebackula (Aug 27, 2021)

[


DragnUp said:


> yeah, whoever planned and ordered this, or whoever was awarded the bid to do this should've planned this out long before now.
> 
> i dont know if you can see this bending the telephone pole over to the right, but it was....
> 
> ...


I agree. This jobs a cart before horse situation. Awarded and still missing ifc drawings. I am greatfull for the suggestions. First time using this forum. I’ll post the results and method once complete. We never stop learning.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Helicopter?


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

Dell3c said:


> I'll run a different option by you.
> That reel having to be of decent size and a lot cable weight on it.
> Leave the real on the floor, set it up on a motorized reel roller, and spacing this set-up, far enuff away from the end of above Cable tray (what your comfortable with) w/the reel feeding off the top w/ no sagging "droop-weight"..
> "Hard mount" a 36" wheel to the forks,of a forklift. Raise the forks up to the required height that your comfortable w/regarding the tray.
> Your tugger system and that weight pulling the distance of 400'. *You might wanna consider the possibilities of operating two pullers in tandem..


This is a good procedure.

I have also used cable tray rollers every 50 ft or 75 ft depending on cable and length of run. Takes the stress of the cable and tray, with that size of cable. More control on the run when lots of moving items and equipment at play.

I have rented the radius rollers and cable tray rollers instead of purchasing in the past when short of rollers for planning the cable run day.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Uncool them and run the lengths out in an "S" fashion. With that size of cable, it will take up a lot of real-estate, especially to be mindful of the bending radius. We've used empty wooden reels on the ground to help make it easier to move. Get a picker or a crane and mount a sheave on it it. Set rollers and guides on the tray as needed. Make 100% sure they are secured well and not just to a rung in the tray. The force on them will destroy the tray. For the head of the cable, I'm not sure if the pop bottle trick will work.
Lotsa manpower and take your time.

Post some pics of your set-up and the finished product!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Chiming in because of the weight of the wire, I believe you need intermediate sheaves before you get to the tray. The sheave before the tray I would make higher so the wire is going down to the tray.
If you use a crane talk to the operator, you do not want wire jerking with the stick out very far.
Not the weight but the moving. I would try to keep the boom all the way in if possible.

Good luck and would love to see pics of the set up.


----------

